# Horus Heresy - Visions of Heresy



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey, I couldn't see another thread on here regarding the upcoming Visions of Heresy book.

All I have found is on Waterstones and Amazon's websites, but it looks like another HH: Collected Visions (albiet slightly shorter and more expensive)

*Waterstones:*
http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/products/alan+merrett/visions+of+heresy/9459162/


Synopsis
From the ashes of the Great Crusade, treachery was born. Always first among the superhuman primarchs, the newly dubbed Warmaster Horus turned his back upon the Emperor and embraced the dark powers of Chaos. With fully half the military might of the fledgling Imperium at his command, he set his sights upon the throne of Holy Terra and waged a war which would divide the galaxy forever...Visions of war, visions of darkness, of treachery and death - all of this and more is contained within this heretical volume. Iconic depictions of the Space Marine Legions and the heroes that commanded them are presented alongside artwork from renowned artists Neil Robert, as well as brand new historical notes on the Warhammer 40,000 universe by Alan Merrett. Witness the end of an era and the beginning of something far darker, as the Heresy continues to unfold.

Format: Hardback 320 pages
185 days until publication (as of the 16/12/12, I can't be bothered to do the math but summer 2013...)

I'm pretty sure it's only a coincidence that I emailed Black Library/GW late last year asking if they were ever going to do another HH: collected visions style book to bring together all the fantastic HH cover art... 

Rev


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Visions-Heresy-Alan-Merrett/9781849702157

Been up for a while now. I thought it was going to be just another anthology, but now im not so sure. Anyone know exactly whats in it? A fair bit of artwork by the looks.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I am guessing it'll have all the new HH artwork in it at least and probably a whole heep of other stuff that will get us guessing what FW will be releasing next  also, it says "as well as brand new historical notes on the Warhammer 40,000 universe by Alan Merrett", which I'm guessing is to help iron out all the continuity issues and help establish a proper time line for events.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Just a copy/paste. It's Collected Visions with an other cover, that's it.
I keep mine.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Just a copy/paste. It's Collected Visions with an other cover, that's it.
> I keep mine.


Really? Can you confirm that?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not just a copy and paste.

It was discussed at the BL Weekender. It will contain new text from Alan Merrett expanding the known info on the Heresy. It will also contain a lot of new artwork, including all the Neil Roberts book covers.

I believe the size will be approximately the same, and (I'm not 100% on this) there are a lot of images in Collected Visions that were taken from a card game that will be dropped for Visions of Heresy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcoos said:


> It's not just a copy and paste.
> 
> It was discussed at the BL Weekender. It will contain new text from Alan Merrett expanding the known info on the Heresy. It will also contain a lot of new artwork, including all the Neil Roberts book covers.
> 
> I believe the size will be approximately the same, and (I'm not 100% on this) there are a lot of images in Collected Visions that were taken from a card game that will be dropped for Visions of Heresy.


I'm slowly coming around to the idea of this


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, looking atthe page count here are about 100 pages in it. HH: Collected Vissions is huge but as already said, there's a ton of pages at the back showing all the Sabre Tooth card game cards (anyone wanna see a picture of Alpharius?, there is one in there...). 

Also, "The Kaban Project" story was first published in HH:CV; as that's now included in Shadows of Treachery, they aren't likely to include it in another book.

You'd hope this is a completely new book as it's £15 more and 100pages less, so there has to be something making people want to add it to thier collection.


----------

